# Lavender Leopard gecko?



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Morning guys
Just having a flick through the Leopard Gecko Manual that was recommended to me and really like the Lavender geckos but I can seem to find pictures online.
Does anyone actually own one that they can post pictures for me or know where i can see one?

Thanks
Vicky


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hi Vicky we have 3 adult lavender blushes and a few hatchlings ill dig out some pictures for you


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

That would be brilliant, if you wouldnt mind?
Thanks


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

These 2 are adults 



















These bottom two of this years babies from the above adults


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Just thought i would add classification of a lavender gecko as wrote by Ron Tremper:

A gecko may be classed as a 'Lavender' If, as an adult,this shade of purple is present on the body or tail.
The purple can be combined with any other colour. To date there has never been a patternless purple gecko.
'Lavenders' are a great example of pigment migration. In this colour phase the dark bands seen at hatching break up,lighten from the centres out and form black spots with a lavender background or the pigment cells lighten completely to form two or three lavender bands or bars. At hatching there is no way to tell if a particular neonate will transform into a good lavender gecko.

hope this helps answer questions to the classification of a lavender leopard gecko:smile:


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry it took me a while to reply, they are gorgeous and thanks for the classification as well, now trying to decided which morph to go for...so much choice so little space!


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

excellent post i think my leo must be lavander this really helped although her head is yellow is this common ?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is a couple of my lavenders bought from Rob mckevitt out of his JMG line bred stock,

first is a Macksnow, you can see the reduced amount of yellow, sorry about the picture quality, 





















and second is lavy stripe 


















again sorry about the picture quality as they really do look alot more lavender in the flesh.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a lavender banded is my album but she's gone a very dark purple.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is my adult female lavender Wispa just after a shed. excuse the shed on the toe, she will be bathed 



















Hope you like


----------



## timbo5360 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Any ideas on this one*

Ive a new gecko but cant upload the pic any help would be appreciated


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

timbo5360 said:


> Ive a new gecko but cant upload the pic any help would be appreciated


to upload pix on here put them on photobucket then i think its the bottom link lol.....

and omg the lavenders are gorgeous....iv def got the bug now even tho my first isent turning up until about 5pm today


----------



## plastering gecko (Jun 16, 2011)

*leopard gecko*

hi i recently been given a normal high yellow gecko male by a relative he's 3 yrs old and i'm fascinated by him and want another to try my hand at breeding them, looking at all the different morphs around i like the look of the raptors would they be compatable and ok together or should i look for something else? many thnx


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dudes... this thread is 4 years old... _why_?? How??

:lol2:


----------



## plastering gecko (Jun 16, 2011)

ha class soz didnt no how to work it i.e write a post didnt even realise that those comments were ancient


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

*does mine count*

one my hatchlings this year does she count?


----------

